# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Did Green Lantern Create the Moon?!" & More Forgotten Comic Plots

## CBR News

Visit CSBG's collection of comic book plots that were promptly forgotten, like when Green Lantern went back in time and created... Earth's moon?


_Full article here._

----------


## Kolimar

Ahh, the Silver Age...

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Visit CSBG's collection of comic book plots that were promptly forgotten, like when Green Lantern went back in time and created... Earth's moon?
> 
> 
> _Full article here._


That link does not work. I want to read about Green Lantern creating the moon, pls.

----------


## Slaughter

Where's the link? Now I'm curious too

----------


## Chris Lang

You can find the "Did Green Lantern Create the Moon?" article here.

----------


## Otto Gruenwald

I wonder if Hal gets upset whenever someone messes with "his" moon.

Poor moon got blown up and put back together in Snyder's JL while Hal was away. And Batman keeps building secret bases in it and not telling anyone.

----------

